# Dun Mustang Mare



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Rescued Mustang mare. She was supposedly purchased last year after the gal I bought her from drove past this mare tied to a pole year after year and being used as a brood mare. 
The lady didn't know what to do with her or how to train her, got on once and was thrown off so she came to me. Shes been a great little mare to work with and so pretty. Thought I'd throw her up to see what the general public thinks of her (Don't bother commenting on her belly, we know its there, you'd have one too if you stood tied and popped foals out yearly) Anything else is fair game, shes been under saddle for about six weeks now and as you can see shes progressing with excellence.


----------



## annaleah (Jul 6, 2010)

I think she's gorgeous!!!! She does have a little bit of a belly, but it's not huge or anything. Very pretty coloring and pretty face! For being tied to a pole year after year, she's pretty nicely built considering. Good luck with her!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Nice looking mare. Could use a little work on her top line and her belly - love her face. I don't see a tattoo, how do you know her to be a mustang?


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

She looks pretty nice considering her past. But I second above post, where's the tattoo? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I would guess by her color and small conformational differences that she is likely a Kiger mustang. I don't believe those are branded.

She is a gorgeous girl. The only thing that I can see is that her back appears to be a little bit too long but it doesn't look like it bothers her. Love that rich color too.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

she's VERY pretty i am loving her color, i too have a non Branded mustang! her mother was wild caught and brought in and bought and i can't remember if she was pregnant when they got her, or if they bred her, so my girl is at least half mustang = ) and i agree your girl does seem to have pretty decent conformation.


----------



## AngelWithoutWings54 (May 24, 2010)

Either her back is a little long, or her legs are a little short, but neither one seems to bother her or cause her any discomfort, so I'd say she's fine. I've always admired duns, and your girl is such a beautiful, rich color! Also, She has a bit of a belly, but it's not as bad as it could be.


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

Her coloring is stunning! She has a bit more of a belly than I would want on my horse but she is gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## RogueMare (Feb 17, 2010)

She seems a little front end heavy, or maybe its just the way she's standing.. Cute mare tho.


----------



## bigzee (Jul 4, 2010)

It's so nice that this mare came to you after all of that abuse. She seems like a cute little mare, and looks so happy and well cared for. Good luck!


----------



## MustHeartHorses (Jul 31, 2010)

I agree with many of the other members your mare is very pretty and i think its fantastic that u rescued her. Its so sad that so many people just buy horses, not thinking about the amount of training and time that they will need, and are thrown by the horse or want it to be the perfect bomb proof trailhorse, and instead of seeing a trainer or working towards a goal, they neglect, or abandon them. I really appreciatewhat you are doing because I have seen this happen to a truly great horse before, who had loads of potential to do anything, but was sadly owned by a person who just didnt care enough to do anything with him. Keep it up.


----------

